# Pinnacle Labs killed Zeek?



## cybrsage (Jun 20, 2015)

I heard that Pinnacle Labs killed Zeek?  Is there any truth to this rumor?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol yeah well zeek is dead I know that much.  

It would've been nice if zeek, pin, stone cold, and the kardasians were all on a plane that went down. Zeek was the pilot because he's been everywhere and knows everything.  Stonecold was prob blowing all the dudes on the plane because if I were to guess he sucks a good cock.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 20, 2015)

I have heard it all now...lmao


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 20, 2015)

Now that I think about there had to be another person there. Someone needed to be shoving something in stonecolds ass. So we found a job for pikki!!!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 20, 2015)

Pinnacle labs was actually an array of trained mercenaries, assassins, and hitman who successfully desquised themselves as a steroid UGL in order to fund their affairs for world domination
Zeek spilled the beans as he didn't approve of his status/rank along with the cut that came along with it
Long story short when they found out he was killed before their global empire cracked at the base......


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol, wtf?  No Pinn did not kill Zeek.  Infact JB loved Zeek so much he let Zeek get away with scamming him.  Zeek killed Zeek


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 21, 2015)

When zeek was with us I was outspoken about in my disdain for him. IMO, it's in poor taste to discuss the dead in the context it's being done here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2015)

biggerben692000 said:


> When zeek was with us I was outspoken about in my disdain for him. IMO, it's in poor taste to discuss the dead in the context it's being done here.



What part?? Cause in my eyes you're a lying scumbag dead or alive.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> What part?? Cause in my eyes you're a lying scumbag dead or alive.


Poorly written Herm. I thought you were calling Ben a lying scumbag dead or alive.

I think you mean zeek is a lying scumbag regardless of his heart rate


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 21, 2015)

yea, even I raised an eyebrow on that one lol...but I'm used to reading herms shit!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Poorly written Herm. I thought you were calling Ben a lying scumbag dead or alive.
> 
> I think you mean zeek is a lying scumbag regardless of his heart rate



Yeah I mean zeek pob.  I like Ben da Fuk and yes lol sounds bad.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2015)

We all know I suck at writing. Get over it hahahah


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 21, 2015)

One of my all-time favorite subjects.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 21, 2015)

I understand herms frustration. ..

Zeek is/was scum...major manipulator. ..

I agree with ben.. don't speak bad about the dead

But I know there is alot of dirty taste regarding that name

Either way, if he is dead hopefully he repented before he died..

Sounds nuts but I'm serious


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 21, 2015)

Dude I sent him homemade blueberry bread best shit on the planet and he turned around and straight fuked me in the ass with no lube. Nice guy when someone is helpin your ass out with food when you're hurtin. Helpin a brother of iron out as much as ya can except sendin actual cash and then gettin the dry salami is tough for most to swallow. And plain n simple it aint right. Fuk that asshole. You scam your druggy friends on crack n coke, but you dont scam your brothers in iron family. Glad I'm done with that guy enough said. R.I.P. u POS....
!S!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> Dude I sent him homemade blueberry bread best shit on the planet and he turned around and straight fuked me in the ass with no lube. Nice guy when someone is helpin your ass out with food when you're hurtin. Helpin a brother of iron out as much as ya can except sendin actual cash and then gettin the dry salami is tough for most to swallow. And plain n simple it aint right. Fuk that asshole. You scam your druggy friends on crack n coke, but you dont scam your brothers in iron family. Glad I'm done with that guy enough said. R.I.P. u POS....
> !S!


yup this right here


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 21, 2015)

Op, were you referring to the original pinnacle labs or the newer name copy cat?

They both were busted. That name has bad juju lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 22, 2015)

My thing is everyone has someone connected to them who is decent and who loved them. That person was probably hurt by the person in question through no fault of their own. The person left to live on more than likely has an unconditional love for the person...especially when the person dies at the age zeek died. Could be a mother or father. More than likely zeek had children. I can only imagine how the odds were/are stacked against the young person through no fault of their own.
 Maybe there isn't anyone , but even if there is only a slight chance that person exists and supposing that person has only 1 in a 100 million chance they may come across a post I made about their dad I don't want to be the person that adds to the suffering they most likely have endured being connected to him. If anything, I'd like to lighten that load. Since that won't happen, I'll let it be.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 22, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I heard that Pinnacle Labs killed Zeek?  Is there any truth to this rumor?



What the actual fukk? It's not bad enough that AAS are on the same level as heroin, crack and meth, but now we have people saying that UG labs are killing people. In the army we have this thing called the PNN (privates news network) where brand new kids into the military hear shit and completely turn it into the dumbest and most irrational and retarded fukkin thing I've ever heard and somehow every new private in the battalion hears it and starts believing it. I thought I've heard everything, so I was wrong


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 22, 2015)

biggerben692000 said:


> My thing is everyone has someone connected to them who is decent and who loved them. That person was probably hurt by the person in question through no fault of their own. The person left to live on more than likely has an unconditional love for the person...especially when the person dies at the age zeek died. Could be a mother or father. More than likely zeek had children. I can only imagine how the odds were/are stacked against the young person through no fault of their own.
> Maybe there isn't anyone , but even if there is only a slight chance that person exists and supposing that person has only 1 in a 100 million chance they may come across a post I made about their dad I don't want to be the person that adds to the suffering they most likely have endured being connected to him. If anything, I'd like to lighten that load. Since that won't happen, I'll let it be.



You are absolutely correct on this, zeek never did me wrong..in fact he was a pretty damn good friend to me for whatever reason, but in his last few days on this board...I didn't even recognize the person I had come to know and it ****ed with me pretty bad. I hope he is in a better place.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 22, 2015)

Jenner said:


> You are absolutely correct on this, zeek never did me wrong..in fact he was a pretty damn good friend to me for whatever reason, but in his last few days on this board...I didn't even recognize the person I had come to know and it ****ed with me pretty bad. I hope he is in a better place.



he changed a lot in the last 20/30 days he was here.  


was the drugs talking.  


Reminds me of Budny


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I see your guys points and maybe I went a little far.  I was really really close with him and He used his powers and trust to manipulate people, so therefore I have no shame in how I feel towards him.  But you're right no need to make it worse considering Karen might find this place. Lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 22, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> Dude I sent him homemade blueberry bread best shit on the planet and he turned around and straight fuked me in the ass with no lube. Nice guy when someone is helpin your ass out with food when you're hurtin. Helpin a brother of iron out as much as ya can except sendin actual cash and then gettin the dry salami is tough for most to swallow. And plain n simple it aint right. Fuk that asshole. You scam your druggy friends on crack n coke, but you dont scam your brothers in iron family. Glad I'm done with that guy enough said. R.I.P. u POS....
> !S!



whats this blueberry bread you speak of ? recipe or it didn't happen  Its gonna be hard for brothers here to give zeek a pass even if he is not with us anymore. a lot of shitty memories there . I feel the worst thing you can do is fuk over someone that is helping you out those feelings never die for the guy that got fuked just b/c it was a innocent move that was in the most part going out of your way to help a scumbag in hiding. Its a hard lesson learned I for sure will never forget, you only have to learn it once.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 23, 2015)

X2 on the bread.

I guess I should be thankful that I never had the opportunity to wheel and deal with him. 

I'm not a fan of people that take advantage of others, especially when you consider them a friend.


----------



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

What the fuk???  I see serious posts and joking posts that zeek is dead.  Which is it?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 23, 2015)

RISE said:


> What the fuk???  I see serious posts and joking posts that zeek is dead.  Which is it?



He is really dead................................


----------



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Jenner!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 23, 2015)

RISE said:


> Thanks Jenner!



search for the thread


----------



## RISE (Jun 23, 2015)

Didn't find a thread on it when I searched.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 24, 2015)

Zeek was a vet over at ology, please start showing him respect fellas


----------



## DF (Jun 24, 2015)

Glad he took some of my money & did something useful to society with the cash.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 24, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> whats this blueberry bread you speak of ? recipe or it didn't happen  Its gonna be hard for brothers here to give zeek a pass even if he is not with us anymore. a lot of shitty memories there . I feel the worst thing you can do is fuk over someone that is helping you out those feelings never die for the guy that got fuked just b/c it was a innocent move that was in the most part going out of your way to help a scumbag in hiding. Its a hard lesson learned I for sure will never forget, you only have to learn it once.



I cant give up the recipe but send me a pm and I'll get the ole lady in the kitchen and send you a fukin loaf.
!S!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 24, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Zeek was a vet over at ology, please start showing him respect fellas


If we do does that mean we have to respect you?? Lol.  I'll come to your house in my hummer and kick you ass yaya. Hahah


----------



## regular (Jul 6, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> I heard that Pinnacle Labs killed Zeek?  Is there any truth to this rumor?



I highly doubt this because zeek was from a small town and if he had been murdered there would have been news media coverage. 

I tried to get a copy of Zeek's death certificate but the county he lived in made it a real hassle.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2015)

regular said:


> I highly doubt this because zeek was from a small town and if he had been murdered there would have been news media coverage.
> 
> I tried to get a copy of Zeek's death certificate but the county he lived in made it a real hassle.



Are you a new member? Welcome


----------



## regular (Jul 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> Are you a new member? Welcome



Depends, will you be the one who hazes me in if I admit that I'm new? 

Jen Hazing > Doc, Gymrat, Herm, POB, and Spongy Hazing


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2015)

regular said:


> Depends, will you be the one who hazes me in if I admit that I'm new?
> 
> Jen Hazing > Doc, Gymrat, Herm, POB, and Spongy Hazing



LOL, I will think of something really special....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 6, 2015)

regular said:


> Depends, will you be the one who hazes me in if I admit that I'm new?
> 
> Jen Hazing > Doc, Gymrat, Herm, POB, and Spongy Hazing



And to think I was saving my virginity for you.....slut!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 6, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And to think I was saving my virginity for you.....slut!



hey, hey now.......just cuz shes acting a bit different doesnt mena you can get all hot n bothered.


----------



## schultz1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I have heard it all now...lmao



I forgot what this thread was about as soon as i seen your avi....goodness woman.


----------



## cybrsage (Jul 8, 2015)

Hell, I did not even know Zeke...I was just speading the rumor that was mentioned by LeanHerm and SHRUGS in the Pinnacle Labs bust thread.  No offense intended...but if offense was taken then **** off and stop taking yourself so seriously...meant in the nicest way possible.


----------



## teac2019 (Jan 20, 2016)

We all know I suck at writing. Get over it hahahah


----------

